# needing to bring a bag FROM TURKEY TO DUBAI/UAE



## A.kmr.M (Apr 5, 2014)

Dear EVERYONE 

GREETING !

I was needing to bring a bag of around 20 kg full of my personal stuff like shoes, cloths, books.
From Turkey postal code 26555 UAE .
All the stuffs are personal and used.
From last few weeks I am trying to reach different Courier companies and asking the rate and way to bring it to Dubai.

Can anyone help me with the information, 

* Which is the cheap and best way to bring my stuffs here in Dubai from turkey? 
**DO I need to pay the custom duty for personal and used stuffs?

any advice, information, and suggestions will be greatly appreciated ! 

thank you 

Regards
AJAYA 
/snip/


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

A.kmr.M said:


> Dear EVERYONE
> 
> GREETING !
> 
> ...




well I cannot tell you who is the cheapest but usually for used personal belongings there is no customs duty...at least there was none for my stuff coming from Germany.


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

why don't you bring it along as checked in baggage when you fly to dubai?


----------



## A.kmr.M (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Ozysanj ;
Thank you
I came all of sudden to Dubai and dont have plan to go there for next 1 year.
So needing to bring it though COURIER services.


----------



## A.kmr.M (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello looper,

Which courier did you used to bring? 
thank you


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

A.kmr.M said:


> Hello looper,
> 
> Which courier did you used to bring?
> thank you


I used movecorp from the UK....


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

A.kmr.M said:


> Hello Ozysanj ;
> Thank you
> I came all of sudden to Dubai and dont have plan to go there for next 1 year.
> So needing to bring it though COURIER services.


Oh I see..
I had a ahole crate shipped from Istanbul to London years ago but can not remember the company.since you don't have much!why don't you try a Turkish company,like aras cargo or mng..? Even Turkish airlines cargo ..
Hope this helps


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

A ticket from Turkey to Dubai costs around AED 1300 with baggage. Not sure how much cheaper a courier company is going to be. Shop and ship will charge you AED 930. I'm thinking it's better to make a quick trip for that small extra amount? even if it means just a weekend trip.


----------



## umerj21 (Jul 22, 2014)

*please advise ....*

I have purchase some clothea from aliexpress.com and they send it to thru china post to dubai. It arrived in dubai sorting center which is in karama dubai. I went there to received the package but they told me that there was no P.O.BOX nymber on the package so they send it back to china.
Can any one tell me what should i do as china post call center only speak chinese.
I also need to tell them my P.O.BOX NUMBER 
Please advice.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

umerj21 said:


> I have purchase some clothea from aliexpress.com and they send it to thru china post to dubai. It arrived in dubai sorting center which is in karama dubai. I went there to received the package but they told me that there was no P.O.BOX nymber on the package so they send it back to china.
> Can any one tell me what should i do as china post call center only speak chinese.
> I also need to tell them my P.O.BOX NUMBER
> Please advice.


Inbound mail service in the Emirates is only as far as a PO Box, so the obvious question you need to answer is "do YOU have a PO Box".

If you don't have one yourself, suggest you check with your company's PRO and see if they'll let you use your work PO Box.


----------



## umerj21 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have P.O.BOX NUMBER but the seller didnt mention it .
Now my item is sent back to china. How can i recall my item


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

umerj21 said:


> I have P.O.BOX NUMBER but the seller didnt mention it .
> Now my item is sent back to china. How can i recall my item


OK, so in that case your first contact should be with the people you purchased the goods from.

In most cases of returned goods the postal services would simply send them back to the person that dispatched them initially. So talk to aliexpress - they're going to be the only ones that can assist you.


----------



## umerj21 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------

